# Huntsville 900 Round



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats to JAYMc on winning the men's compound division at the 2010 Spring 900 round at Huntsville, Alabama. Good shooting Jay, under less than ideal conditions. The food was great and the hospitality sure reminded me of a good field shoot. 

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Uh oh the short kid rises to the top again! Congratulations JAYmc:wink:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

It was a great time no doubt. I'll definitely be planning on making this one more often and maybe next time I'll shoot better. Congrats to you Jay. You're gonna have to come down and let me try and redeem myself after the two beatings you gave me on the 900 rounds.:wink:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice job Jay.
And nice bow Charlie.

Wow they had lots of youth shooters there!
We need to find out what they do to draw them in.
Did they have video games set up in a hidden tent somewhere?

P.S. DCS Archery is gonna have to donate James Maze a new shirt. He has worn that thing all over the U.S.!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

It was a lot of fun. Got to meet some new folks, some of whom post on here from time to time  The food and fellowship were great. I look forward to the July shoot.

Donnie - they have two JOAD clubs in the area with quite a few active shooters. 

I wish we'd had saturday's weather on sunday though.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea it would have been nice to have the sun out on us.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

outback jack said:


> Yea it would have been nice to have the sun out on us.


I was thinking less wind and rain, but the sun would've been OK too


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

*TNMan* (sorry EM - couldn't find one of you shooting in Lynn's album)










*Outback Jack* with his sweet new CE (that's another AT member behind him with the green 737  and yet another in the orange shirt)










*JayMaximus*











Outback Jack and I shared a target for the event. I believe he's my good luck charm. I stood on my tiptoes in this picture 









*Recordkeeper* in full supervisor mode


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

You might be right on the good luck charm :set1_thinking: I may need to quit shooting with you and find a good luck charm for myself. From the pics it looks like I might need to cut back on the cheetos, well either that or I'm due about September.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe 

Why don't we get the title of the thread changed to say DCWC, NC, MD, and VA. Then it won't just be us TN boys in here


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

You may be on to something.


----------

